# TV to PR- visa questions.



## shadowfoxer (Sep 9, 2016)

Looking for info if anyone has experience form student visa to marriage visa or permeant visa. 

I have been on a student visa for over a year. I am starting to wonder if there is a conversation for student to marriage? If there is does anyone have any knowledge on this? 

I am aware of the student visa requirements same with the PR visa though I am unaware or cannot find into about switching between. Do the requirements act as if I was doing the same as PR? I am also wondering if the visa will have to be shown fresh? I get money monthly from vet affairs. I am as well 27 if that plays any part in the mix. I would as well like to know if I should be saving up for credit reasons. My credit is not the best (USMC what did you expect? I as well was wondering if anyone has done something similar to this at any time? If anyone has experience or could guide me a bit? I am the do it yourself kind of guy though a bit of help once and awhile is always good. Is there anything you think I should check with her or ask around about? 

Currently in Bataan 70% with IU 100% with P&T going to school to hold current visa. Let me know guys <3


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I am just getting started on a 13A Visa(Permanent Resident via Marriage to a Filipna) from being on Balickbayan status. When I went into the local Immigration Office here in Iloilo, they only asked what was my present status and did not even note what my answer was. From what I can surmise it really makes no difference what your status is as long as you are here legally.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Non-Immigrant Quota Visa 13a conversion through marriage*



shadowfoxer said:


> Looking for info if anyone has experience form student visa to marriage visa or permeant visa.
> 
> I have been on a student visa for over a year. I am starting to wonder if there is a conversation for student to marriage? If there is does anyone have any knowledge on this?
> 
> ...


Here's some links to get you going in the right direction:

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

Satellite offices listed as "Class A" can handle an Immigrant card application, here's the link to these office locations.
Annual Report

If you are going back to the US? Unsure it could be much faster, bring all your original documents, marriage ect... and you would be doing this through the Philippine Consulate that handles your state, I completed mine through the mail so never had to go directly to the office it takes longer because of the mailings though it took me 2 months, positive thing is that you won't have to do the probationary if stateside but you'll have to get your Immigrant card after landing at the main Philippine Bureau of Immigration office in Manila.
Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## shadowfoxer (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi, So I don't need to do Medical looks like US is no longer under Annex A. 
Let me clear this up for now. I am currently um Married and am thinking about getting married. I am as well currently in PH. I am under a student Visa. So I am not going anywhere quickly. So I have a current ACR card. Though no where I look says anything about Student Visa going to Marriage visa.

All of my stuff is up to par I am just trying to figure it out step by step. 
The Balickbayan status is being married going in for a change from the 1 year of stay forced leave to perm stay. Glad your status went clear.

Note I took an awkward route. I went here under student status as to meet people and get to know the area. I have been here over a year and learned allot though I am not sure what my options are for converting to Perm res.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Permanent Resident*



shadowfoxer said:


> Hi, So I don't need to do Medical looks like US is no longer under Annex A.
> Let me clear this up for now. I am currently um Married and am thinking about getting married. I am as well currently in PH. I am under a student Visa. So I am not going anywhere quickly. So I have a current ACR card. Though no where I look says anything about Student Visa going to Marriage visa.
> 
> All of my stuff is up to par I am just trying to figure it out step by step.
> ...


These I-card's are all color coded now and labeled on the lower right hand side, so each one is different and if you want to become a permanent resident than you must be married to a Philippine Citizen or if that is not possible apply for an SRRV Visa, there's no such thing as upgrading or switching a Visa the rules are very clear and each Visa has it's requirements and checklist to follow. Here's a couple links on the SRRV Visa requirements.

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

More detailed. 

http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf

If you plan on going back to the US, you could knock this out much quicker. The Balikbayan Visa will get you one year if decide to do this hear but you must always keep that visa current no matter what until you have your Permanent Resident Card, the big negative doing it here is that it's called a probationary so you have to go in a year later to become permanent not so in the US, you get our permanent resident Visa and then when you land you must go in and pay the fee's to get your I-card.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since you are unmarried and already here, it seems as if you will have to stay on the Student Visa or convert to Tourist Visa and extend until your pending marriage happens, then apply for the 13A. The alternative is the SRRV which amounts to some expense. Depends on your situation.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you are planning to convert your student visa to a 13a, look into your eligibility to get married legally. You'll need some documents from your home country.


----------

